# Early White Converts To Sikhism



## catsagdn (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi
I am looking for information about whites converting to Sikhism before the 1970's via Yogi Bhajan. I know that Ranjit Singh employed European and American officers in his army, and it has been recorded that these western recruits wore beards and turbans while they were in Ranjit Singh's army; even though there are no recordings of any of the western recruits converting to sikhism.
I would greatly apprieciate it if someone will give me any historical information about any white man becoming a sikh before Yogi Bhajan came to the United States in the 1970's. 
Thank You
Here are two photos of Alexander Gardiner; an American who served under Ranjit Singh,  he never converted to Sikhism even though he wore a beard and a turban like a sikh. 
Sikh Cyber Museum - Places
Sikh Cyber Museum - Places


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## singh_man (Nov 25, 2006)

This is a GREAT site!

Do you have any record of the earliest paintings or depictions of Guru Nanak?


----------



## Arvind (Nov 27, 2006)

Off-Topic:
The creator of site sikhcybermuseum.org.uk has done an excellent job to retain the glorious past. Waheguru hamesha uddam bakhshan.


----------



## navroopsingh (Nov 28, 2006)

The majority of paintings of the Guru's are merely artist renderations of what they thought they would look like. Just for everyone else, you are not supposed to worship their "portraits" or anything. However, im not so sure of early white converts.sry


----------

